# Treo



## Scott Bushey (Sep 21, 2005)

Anyone a Treo user?







[Edited on 9-22-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 21, 2005)

Scott,

Did you make the switch from Pocket PC!


----------



## Brian (Sep 22, 2005)

Palm has announced a line of Treo running Windows Media. If you want form factor, plus an OS that can actually do something, hold out a bit until the WM5 Treo comes.

Scott, I hope you didn't abandon your Pocket PC loyalites. I saw you had that 5500 up for sale. That is near heresy.. definitely heterodox. I intercede on your behalf. 



Here is the link to the story.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Anyone a Treo user?



No, I cannot afford all of those slick hi-tech gadgets that you big medical professionals can. 
:bigsmile:


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 22, 2005)

Brian, Jeff, Josh,
I have made the switch back. I originally got involved in the handheld market back in Palms early days. Looking to consolidate my phone and a handheld I went with the 5555 Pocket PC. Added the T-Mobile expansion pack and air card. The interface was 'clunky' and nowhere as efficient as Plam os. Syncing and backing up daily was painful; it took about 15 min's each time. Palm does it all in about 3 minutes. I had to bail.The crashes were about 6 months apart; periodically the device would just do a hard reset on it's own. Since backups were so painful, I ended up losing a lot of important data on more than one occasions. The device was huge when all put together. I looked like Batman with this thing on my hip. It looked Like I had a Laptop on my belt. 

Whether I believe Palm will go to a Windows os is to be seen. The article was suspect at best. I will not ever go back to a Windows based op sys by choice. the system, compared to Palm is flat out unstable.

Josh, yes. Back w/ Sprint.

Brian,
Want my PPC; make me an offer.........



[Edited on 9-22-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 22, 2005)

Ryan,
Go to bed! I just had a nightare; thats why I'm up!


----------



## CalsFarmer (Sep 22, 2005)

Our tech start up will feature Treo access capabilities. We are very excited about this...


----------



## Richard King (Sep 22, 2005)

I have one and I am not sure I wasn't happier with my old palm pilot and a separate cell phone. I got used to writing with the little squiggles and my Treo doesn't allow that. They want you to use impossibly small buttons. I am not used to it yet and I have had it for nearly a year. I bought my Treo and the people at Cingular said the new ones won't be out for a long time...then new ones came out two months later. GRRRrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Brian (Sep 23, 2005)

Now this is what I'm talking about.
Scott, if mine ever goes kaput, I will come screaming and desperate. I'm typing this post right now with it.

Here's a short testimonial of all I can get done with it.
Click 
here

My wife thinks I'm such a techie nerd. She's probably right.

BRIAN


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Hmm...PCS to PCS.



I have had Sprint for years and have thought about getting a Treo, but I need to look into it more to see if I would really have any use for it. No doubt I can find better things to spend the money on, although I could get one at a substantial discount. 

Sprint has come out with some great plans after the Nextel merger.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 23, 2005)

Does anyone want to buy this poor recent college graduate a Treo?


----------

